# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Trocas de água e seu efeito no combate ao nitrato

## Roberto_Denadai

*Trocas de água e seu efeito no combate ao nitrato*



Trocas de água ( TPA ) por definição , é simplesmente o ato de colocar água nova e retirar água velha do aquário. Por vários motivos, a maneira como trocamos a água e sua importância as vezes são motivos de debates. Muitos aquaristas fazem freqüentes troca de água, enquanto outros praticamente não trocam. Afinal, porque devemos trocar a água e qual sua importância no combate ao nitrato ?

O que é mais eficiente, fazer uma TPA mensal de 30%  ou uma TPA diária de 1% ?  Qual a % mais eficaz para uma TPA ? 5%, 10% 30% ?  Essas perguntas serão respondidas ao longo do artigo. 

A idéia principal deste artigo, é mostrar a eficiência da troca da água no combate ao nitrato. Apesar de ser bem intuitivo que a TPA dilui o nitrato, vamos mostrar nesse artigo uma maneira mais quantitativa de observar a diluição.

O impacto de uma TPA não é apenas com relação ao nitrato, temos também impacto no cálcio, reserva alcalina, magnésio e etc...
Intuitivamente e até em artigos passados, muitas pessoas diziam que pequenas trocas de água não tinham impacto e não eram eficazes. Mostraremos nesse artigo que existe uma variedade de possibilidades, e que mesmo o aquarista mais ocupado ou mais relaxado poderá atingir seus objetivos com as TPA´s.

*Qual a expectativa de resultado quando realizamos uma TPA ?*

Trocas de água podem tipicamente atingir dois objetivos :

*1 –* Aumentar a concentração de elementos que são consumidos em nossos aquários como elementos traços, ca, ra e etc.

*2 –* Reduzir ou diluir a concentração de elementos nocivos que existem atualmente em nossos aquários.

Dependendo do elemento que o aquarista adiciona em seu aquário, muitas substâncias como sulfato, sódio, fosfato ou impurezas orgânicas vão se acumulando ao longo do tempo. Em alguns casos, a própria água de reposição, se não for de boa qualidade adicionará uma variedade de componentes nocivos  no aquário. Algumas inpurezas podem ser removidas via outros mecanismos, mas algumas serão apenas removidas com a TPA.Uma grande preocupação atual é o nível de nitrato em nossos aquários. Vamos mostrar quanto a TPA pode ser eficiente na diluição do nitrato.

*TPA mensal ou diária ? Qual é mais eficiente ?*

Em primeiro lugar, vamos definir a equação que vamos utilizar para montar nossas tabelas e gráficos. A equação é muito simples, é apenas uma conta de diluição. Por exemplo, se temos 100 pmm de nitrato e trocamos 10% de água, é natural que o novo nível de nitrato seja de 90 ppm.

Equação 1 :



Onde N = número de trocas
%TPA = é a % do volume total do seu aquário  

Vamos agora analisar os gráficos abaixo. Temos duas configurações.

*Caso 1 :*  Iniciamos com 100 ppm de nitrato e realizamos trocas mensais de 30%

*Caso 2 :* Iniciamos com 100 ppm de nitrato e trocamos 1% de água diariamente.

*Suposição :* Estamos supondo que o nível de nitrato não se altera ( não existe acúmulo de nitrato no sistema )



Como podemos observar no gráfico 1 ,   após  um período de um ano trocando 30% ao mês , o nitrato fica perto de 1 ppm, enquanto trocas diárias de 1% levam o nitrato para perto de 3 ppm. Podemos concluir então que praticamente não existe diferença entre optar por uma troca de 30% mensal ou 1% diária. Este exemplo serve apenas como base, mas outras quantidades e prazos também podem ser utilizados com equivalência.

Apenas para ser exato, uma troca de 26% mensal é exatamente igual a 30 trocas de 1% ao dia.

*Quanto devo trocar de água para reduzir meu nitrato ?*

Nesta etapa, vamos analisar a eficiência das trocas de água e suas proporções na redução do nitrato em nossos aquários. Vamos analisar duas condições, uma condição inicial de nitrato extremamente alto ( 100 ppm ), e uma situação mais comum que o aquarista encontra ( 30 ppm ).

Vejamos as tabelas e gráficos:





Percebemos pelos gráficos e tabela, que TPA´s de 30% ao mês demoram 5 meses para reduzir o nível de nitrato para 5 ppm, quando o nitrato inicial é 30 ppm como no segundo gráfico. Perceba que o tempo é relativamente longo. Obviamente, quanto maior a troca, maior a diluição e menor o tempo para alcançar níveis próximo a zero para o nitrato.

De acordo com as tabelas e gráficos acima, o aquarista já tem uma noção mais quantitativa do tempo e da % de trocas que ele deverá fazer para alcançar seus objetivos. Como um exemplo, se um aquarista tem nitrato perto de 30 ppm, agora ele sabe que se ele trocar 15% por mês, ele levará  7 meses para ter um nitrato por volta de 10 ppm.

Lembrem-se que estamos desprezando o acúmulo de nitrato no sistema.

*Um Cenário mais Realista* 

Nestes dois exemplos que daremos agora, iremos mostrar uma relação mais realista.  Iremos introduzir na nossa equação um aumento de nitrato  mensal. Como acontece em nossos aquários, o nitrato é gerado diariamente.

A equação utilizada para a simulação é :



Onde K é o nitrato adicional incluido no sistema no tempo

Faremos a análise de dois casos :

*Caso 1 :*  Um aquário recém montado, aonde existe  30 ppm de nitrato inicial e a cada mês é acumulado no sistema  mais 10 ppm de nitrato

*Caso 2 :*  Um aquário maturado com nitrato inicial = 0 ppm , mas uma nova introdução de peixes e corais eleva a carga orgânica gerando nitrato a uma taxa de 10 ppm por mês.

Vejamos :



*Caso 1 :* Como podemos observar acima ,  trocas de água acima de 15% em aquários recém montados são uma prioridade caso o nitrato esteja acima de 30 ppm. Trocas pequenas como 5% ou 10%  não são capazes de reduzir o nitrato em aquários recém montados ao longo de 1 ano com trocas mensais. Logo , a recomendação em aquário novos com alto nitrato, é uma troca grande mensal. Eu recomendo uma troca de até 100% caso o nitrato esteja acima de 50 ppm.



*Caso 2 :*  Neste caso, observamos acima que para aquários maturados com nitrato inicial igual a zero, a adição de 10 ppm mensal vai se acumulando lentamente no sistema. Vejam como em 6 meses e com trocas mensais de 5% , o nitrato está em 50 ppm. Nestes casos é onde mora o perigo. O aquarista se julga experiente, e  a cada mês vai adicionando um novo peixe ou coral, e por achar que seu aquário é estabilizado, não ocorrerá nenhum problema.  Após um ano, o nitrato que era de 50 ppm salta para 90 ppm. É nessa época que acontece uma explosão de algas no sistema, corais morrem e peixes começam a sofrer. Eu já acompanhei casos como esse. Caso você se encontre nesta situação, tome uma providênia.Por isso a prevenção é o melhor remédio.

*Conclusão* 

Os gráficos que utilizamos para mostrar o acúmulo e diluição de nitrato também poderiam de maneira similar mostrar os efeitos da acumulação ou diluição de outros íons. Poderíamos incluir vários componentes que são introduzidos, como na água de reposição, rações, suplementos e componentes orgânicos.

Além das trocas de água, um bom skimmer, boa circulação, população adequada ao espaço e alimentação controlada ajudam e muito no controle do nitrato.

Mostramos que TPA´s são relativamente eficiente no combate ao acumulo do nitrato em nossos sistemas, e que TPA´s regulares ou mensais são recomendadas. TPA´s são importantes para corrigir certos desequilíbrios em nossos sistemas.

Eu recomendo TPA´s  como uma boa prática de aquarismo.Veja qual se adapta a sua rotina e seja criterioso na troca e na escolha do sal sintético ou da água natural.

*Artigo escrito por Roberto Denadai, sua reprodução é proibida sem autorização do autor*

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Roberto.

( O aquarista se julga experiente, e a cada mês vai adicionando um novo peixe ou coral, e por achar que seu aquário é estabilizado, não ocorrerá nenhum problema. Após um ano, o nitrato que era de 50 ppm salta para 90 ppm. )

Isto é verdade eu já passei por isso tudo. Tens toda a razão. :Palmas:  

E obrigado pelo belo artigo. :Olá:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

:Olá:  

Muito bom artigo,ajuda a entender como trocar a água e qual sua importância no combate ao nitrato.... :Palmas:  
Espero que todos façámos uma interpretaçao positiva sobre o que se quer passar com este artigo.

abraço

----------


## Ricardo Prata

Roberto,

coloco uma questao:

Será que  o aparecimento de cianobacterias a cauza pode ser tbm  de o NITRATO se encontrar alto?

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Olá Denadai

Este artigo que você escreveu é de uma qualidade imensurável, pois mostra nos o quanto é importante as TPAs. Gostei muito da comparação entre as TPAs mensais e diárias, pois muitos pensam que haverá mais equilíbrio em pequenas TPAs diárias.

Parabéns pela iniciativa.

Abraços

Ricardo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Denadai  :Olá: 

Antes de mais o meu muito obrigado pela tua partilha deste artigo na nossa comunidade.

Já conhecia este teu artigo a algum tempo e ficava certamente mais pobre a nossa comunidade se não o pudéssemos divulgar.  :SbOk2: 

Apesar de concordar genericamente com todo o trabalho apresentado, lembraria a todos os membros de que se trata de um dos métodos de combates eficaz a redução de nitratos em nossos aquários.

Outra ressalva gostaria de deixar.

Não é fácil assumirmos que com a introdução de 10ppm de nitrato (por exemplo) mensal, vamos obter 120ppm de nitrato no final do ano (durante 12 meses e partindo do pressuposto que tínhamos 0 no inicio e sem trocas de agua). 

Todo o aumento da carga orgânica do sistema, faz accionar na sua biomassa um crescimento que só por si também pode vir a contribuir para a sua redução natural por incorporação.

Claro que tudo isto leva a uma extrema dificuldade de se mensurar com exactidão valores, que como os que nos apresentas sobe base teórica são perfeitamente aceitáveis (em minha opinião)

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

> Roberto,
> 
> coloco uma questao:
> 
> Será que  o aparecimento de cianobacterias a cauza pode ser tbm  de o NITRATO se encontrar alto?



Sim, mas é o conjunto de fatores, nitratos, fosfatos e compostos orgânicos. Mesmo com nitrato zero pelos testes, podemos ter alguns pequenos focos de algas.

O importante não é ter zero de algas, e sim mantê-las sob controle

Abraços

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Olá Roberto

Obrigado pelo seu artigo. É muito esclarecedor. Ainda por cima que ando com problemas com a explosão de algas no meu aqua e onde os niveis elevados de nitratos me tem dado água pela barba como se costuma dizer.

Bem haja
Andrade

----------


## Nuno Costa

Ora viva, sou novo por aqui e, a razão da minha pesquisa é precisamente acerca do tema.
Tenho o aqua há algum tempo e parecia tudo bem, senão quando os corais começaram a murchar. O Nitrato estava no máximo, foi o boom!!! :yb620:  
Não fazia TPA, por achar que a água que reponho diariamente seria suficiente, mas parece que não :yb668:  
Agora se calhar o que é preciso é paciência e muito acompanhamento.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Ora viva, sou novo por aqui e, a razão da minha pesquisa é precisamente acerca do tema.
> Tenho o aqua há algum tempo e parecia tudo bem, senão quando os corais começaram a murchar. O Nitrato estava no máximo, foi o boom!!! 
> Não fazia TPA, por achar que a água que reponho diariamente seria suficiente, mas parece que não 
> Agora se calhar o que é preciso é paciência e muito acompanhamento.


Boas...

É importante não confundir TPA com água de reposição! Uma é uma troca de água "velha poluida, por outra nova teoricamente limpa de poluentes", outra é apenas uma reposição de água evaporada, que no melhor dos cenários será feita com água pura e que não adiciona nem retira nenhum elemento do aquário (para além da água).

Abraços!

----------


## Márcio Carneiro

Ola pessoal, estou montando um aquario 80*80*60 e pelo o que eu li, entendi que seria melhor eu ficar trinta dias com o aquario so com rochas vivas rondando com as bombas mas sem iluminaçao, sem nada, somente com as rochas vivas e so depois de um mes que entao trocaria toda a agua e ai poderia colocar alguns peixes e corais. Nao sei se aguento trinta dias vendo tudo funcionando e nao podendo colocar nada :Icon Cry:  Isto procedi ou tenho alguma alternativa para colocar peixe em uma semana??
Abraço atodos 
Márcio.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Márcio

Eu sou defensor da ideia de que se deve montar um aquário nos dias imediatamente anteriores às férias (3 semanas de praia e campo...)  e que se deve juntar as 2 semanas de lua-de-mel...  :Smile: 

Assim, um mês passa num instante e sem muitas asneiras!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Márcio Carneiro

Olá Pedro,
Já deu pra entender, gostaria de obter outra resposta, mas infelizmente tenho que arrumar outra coisa pra fazer, vai ser duro né??
Brigadao pela ajuda,
Márcio.

----------


## Ivo Faria

Boas,
Por aquilo que pude ler quer dizer que se o meu aqua tem +/- 50l e eu troco por semana 10l, no final do mes da um total de 40l e que prefaz um total de 80%, logo os meus nitratos têm toda a obrigacao de estar baixos. Estou certo ou nao?
Fikem bem

----------


## Márcio Carneiro

> Boa tarde Márcio
> 
> Eu sou defensor da ideia de que se deve montar um aquário nos dias imediatamente anteriores às férias (3 semanas de praia e campo...)  e que se deve juntar as 2 semanas de lua-de-mel... 
> 
> Assim, um mês passa num instante e sem muitas asneiras!
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Olá Pedro,
é o seguinte, se eu realmente deixar todo esse tempo o aquario deste jeito, isso nao iria prejudicar as rochas vivas?? Lembrando que o aquario ficaria 30 dias sem nenhuma luz.
Abraço,
Márcio

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Márcio

Nesses 30 dias, o aquário deverá seguir o seu ritmo normal...
Ou seja, com:
escumação
circulação
reposição de água doce
respectiva iluminação (não precisa de ser as 8-10h diárias...)
limpeza do vidros...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Márcio Carneiro

> Boa noite Márcio
> 
> Nesses 30 dias, o aquário deverá seguir o seu ritmo normal...
> Ou seja, com:
> escumação
> circulação
> reposição de água doce
> respectiva iluminação (não precisa de ser as 8-10h diárias...)
> limpeza do vidros...
> ...


Fala Pedrao, fechou nota 10, obrigado pela ajuda, :SbOk:  
Grande abraço

----------

